
What's the best way to learn how to use a software? - unstructured
There are online courses to learn about almost every subject, is there somewhere that aggregates resources on how to master software? I&#x27;m thinking about software like Excel and Premiere Pro.
======
Rannath
Pick a project. Work through that project using free tutorials. Only pay if
you can't get info for free. You can always get info for free.

------
5555624
Udemy has online courses for many software applications, including Excel and
Premiere Pro. I don't know how good they are. I am sure there are other
sources, as well.

